
Facebook Marketplace - Facebook to Launch Classifieds - elialfordj
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/10/facebook-to-offer-classifieds/
======
whacked_new
not too surprising, but very smart move. they have such a strong position that
competing with facebook is just as unfun competing with google.

